

Atari Breakout - Kopion
https://www.google.com/search?q=atari+breakout&safe=off&sa=X&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&ei=BVWRUeLJJMHJ4AT_vYCAAQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=799

======
pow-tac
My CHEAT: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5702208>

------
mouseroot
edit: oh thats pretty sweet

